# framing a hip roof



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

I think I might have found the answer. I'd be doing a mod of what is pictured here:
Instead of coming out to plumb, I'd be coming out to the same pitch as the other section. Is this the correct way to do this?


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

KarlJay said:


> I understand how a simple hip roof is framed, basically it cuts in every corner and forms a triangle. Now I'd like to know how to do the same thing when you have a wall that is not straight.
> Let's say you have a wall that is 20' and 5' of those 20' was in by 2'.
> 
> If the wall were straight, you'd have a triangle 20' at the bottom. But what if you wanted the 15' part to look like it was cut and moved 2' out (holding the same pitch, just bumped out 2')
> ...


In a case like that you run that ridge into the main roof common rafter. You don't need the big hip for the main roof on the bottom right side in your drawing. All you need is a smaller hip called a, "Broken Hip".


----------

